# تصنيع العطور



## نيفين12 (18 يوليو 2007)

أريد كتاب عن تصنيع العطور


----------



## الطباخ (29 يوليو 2007)

بصي يا اختي نيفين بالنسبه لتصنيع العطور كتبها كتير بس المشكله ان معظم الكتب الي موجوده علي النت مترجمه من الامانيه او الانجليزيه بس المشكله كلها ان معظم المواد المستخدمه في ارشادات الكتاب مش موجوده في مصر 
الكتاب الوحيد الي يفيدك هو كتاب موجود في الاسواق في مصر مكتوب باللغه العربيه اسمه اسرار صناعه العطور للدكتور احمد هيكل 
بس علي العموم تصنيع العطور ابوابه كتير انا ممكن اساعدك بس انتي حديديلي انتي عاوزه ايه بالظبط من تصنيع العطور 
برفانات 
او عطور صناعيه للاستخدام الصناعي 
او البرفاتات 
او المستحضرات


----------



## أروى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

انا كمان كنت محتاجة كتاب عن تصنيع العطور 
ياريت لو تقدر تفيدينا عن كيفية تصنيع البرفانات فى المنزل


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## لمياء الأدهم (12 يناير 2010)

اود الاستعلام هل هناك اى دراسة عن تطبيقات أدارة الجودة الشاملة فى استخلاص الزيوت العطرية


----------



## abue tycer (14 يناير 2010)

ارجو الذهاب الى المشاركة لي في موضوع العطور علميا وكيميائيا في موقعنا على الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t158719.html
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (14 يناير 2010)

حضرتك عشان تصنعى عطر محتاحة على الاقل9 عناصر مكونة لاقل عطرمنها الى نسبتة فى العطر1% و10%وووووو
المهم ان اى مركب فيهم محتاجة تشترى منة على الاقل 1طن يعنى عايزة9 طن لانتاج عطر وواحد سعر الطن حوالى 9000 دولار ومش هتستخدمى فى بعض المرككبات غير 1% عشان كدة بتلاقى ان شركات كبيرة ذى الشبراويشى والشريف بتنتج نوع او اتنين واغلب الانواع توكيل من الخارج يعنى تعبئة وتوزيع فقط
دة خلاصة الى وصلتلة عن طريق النت والاتصال بشركات ومستوردين للعطور


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (31 يناير 2010)

abue tycer قال:


> ارجو الذهاب الى المشاركة لي في موضوع العطور علميا وكيميائيا في موقعنا على الرابط:
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t158719.html
> مع خالص تحياتي


 حملنا الكتاب وان شاء الله نتعطر بعطر ما سنصنع جزاك الله خيرا


----------

